# Leo hatchling morph ID



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

can you guys tell me what morph this little guy might be



















pics are of same baby.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tremper maybe eclipse? can i spot a white nose?

whats the parents............


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

mum









dad unknown as wasn't sure she was even with any male when bought but laid 2 eggs 3 weeks after i got her home


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

mun looks like a murphy patternless and the baby looks like a normal to me, it will be 100% het for murphy patternless,


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

boywonder said:


> mun looks like a murphy patternless and the baby looks like a normal to me, it will be 100% het for murphy patternless,


 
Yea normal looking! but quite light banding so maybe veering towards hypo!, nice one.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

must be my eyes, looks yellow and brown to me, lol


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

will try and get some clearer pics soon


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you got them under a red light thats distorting the colours?


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

no poor room lighting


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

got a second one now and both seem to have white noses. pics to follow.


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

hope these are clearer


----------



## reptile ni (Nov 24, 2009)

look like normals to me mate


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

arnt normals yellower?


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

hey reptile ni. it is mark_d here, you still interested in day gecko


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

They look like normals to me too. The brightness of colour will depend on a few things including what temperature they were incubated at.


----------

